# Do we have a D.V.M. in the house?



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2012)

We have one of the better veterinarians on the planet. That's from a wide consensus too not just my isolated opinion. People fly their horses, dogs, and lizards in from around the world to him. Okay probably not lizards but it wouldn't surprise me. 

So getting Cleo quality help is not a problem for me. But I was curious if we have a vet or even someone very knowledgeable about large breed dogs - a shade tree vet. Our spayed bitch is a retired breeder whom we adopted. She wasn't spayed when bought her and we got two litters from her before having her tubes snipped. 

She's a Shiloh Shepherd and like most large breed dogs they are prone to Dysplasia. For the past week whenever she lays at (under) my feet in the shop she will suddenly let out a short, sharp pain yelp just lying there. Usually when she's half asleep and moving her body position. She also will get up and try to lie on any piles of sawdust she can find. No Kenbo this is not a dog for you. 

It pains me to know she already has it she is only seven. I don't know how many litters she's had, or if that even makes a difference but she can't hardly even keep up with me anymore during our walks. I've given her back legs a mechanical exam several times (if that's what it's called maybe a pressure exam?) and there's no problem with her paws, leg joints, or even hips though I am careful when I get there not wanting to hurt her. The only time she winces and yelps is when she's shifting her weight in a laying position, or when rising from that position. 

She has it doesn't she? This really sucks. 


[attachment=7793]

[attachment=7794]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty dog- we had an old english-unbelievable dog- he would do anything for you and he was a character. He got it. We will never have another dog-just would be a disappointment. We hope for the best for your dog.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2012)

Our 13 year Jack Russell was doing that for a while then she started limping... The vet says she blew her ACL(or doggie equivalent), and that was probably what was causing the intermittent yelps... She was partially tearing it which caused her to yelp.

Also, our DVM is really big on glucosamine for dogs with dysplasia or arthritis... Might be worth a try.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 14, 2012)

She is a beauty Kevin, hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 14, 2012)

In my younger days I used to breed German Shepherds. One of my bitches suffered intensely with dysplasia. The only way to determine if the dog has it and the severity is by deeply sedated x-ray. It may be the onset of arthritis which can be relieved to an extent by Glucosamine and a medicine such as Rimadyl (an NSAID for pain relief). I personally do not like Rimadyl because long term usage results in worse problems.

Info from one of my Canine books{

Hip dysplasia is one of the most common skeletal disorders in domestic dogs. The hip joints of affected puppies probably have a genetic predisposition to partially dislocate, causing a number of potential clinical signs and, in advanced cases, ultimately leading to osteoarthritis. It is important for owners to recognize the symptoms of hip dysplasia so that effective treatment options can be pursued as early in the course of the disease as possible. Unfortunately, this can be somewhat difficult, because the signs of hip dysplasia often mimic those of other degenerative musculoskeletal disorders.

Symptoms of Hip Dysplasia in Dogs

Owners of dogs with hip dysplasia may notice one or more of the following symptoms as the disease progresses:
•Rear limb lameness in one or both hind legs
•Characteristic “bunny-hopping” or swaying gait
•Weakness in one or both hind legs
•Pain in the hip and pelvis area when touched, manipulated or moving
•Stiffness
•Reluctance to rise; difficulty rising
•Inactivity; reduced activity levels
•Exercise intolerance
•Reluctance to run, jump, play, climb stairs, get into the car, jump on furniture
•Audible “clicking” sound coming from the hips when rising or walking (called “crepitus”)
•Narrow hind-end stance
•Poor pelvic limb conformation and musculature
•“Shrinking” or wasting of the hind-end muscles (called “atrophy”)
•Enlargement of the shoulder muscles (called “hypertrophy”)
•Arched or roached appearance of the spine, caused by the shifting of weight to the forelimbs

These signs may be intermittent or persistent and tend to worsen after exercise. Affected dogs may seem fine most of the time but will be especially stiff in the morning or after waking from a nap. Owners should be especially aware of signs in young, rapidly-growing large and giant breed dogs during their first year of life, and in aging dogs. Medical and surgical treatments are available that can greatly reduce the discomfort caused by hip dysplasia, allowing affected dogs to remain active and lead relatively normal lives.

Dogs At Increased Risk

Large and giant-breed dogs have the highest incidence of hip dysplasia, including St. Bernards, Newfoundlands, Mastiffs, German Shepherds, Labrador Retrievers, Golden Retrievers and Rottweilers, among others. Small breeds can also be affected but are less likely to show clinical signs of the disease. Both sexes are affected equally, and symptoms tend to show up either very early (in young dogs, usually by 12 months of age), or much later in life in mature dogs. The symptoms of hip dysplasia seem to be exacerbated by obesity, rapid weight gain and accelerated growth caused by excessive caloric intake. Trauma to the hip or pelvic area can also contribute to the development of hip dysplasia.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not a vet but did work for one several years. The first things to my mind are hips or spine. Keller's right, glucosamine is a good thing for aging dogs. I've got a 15 yr old Jack Russell that can't hardly get around without it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 14, 2012)

that just breaks my heart i love my dogs like nothing else . there always with me cant sneak out on them my lab lays with his head on your feet to make sure you go know where with out him it would kill me if any thing happened to him . my heart goes out to yours . duckman


----------

